# Old man tries to learn how to do digital(and traditional) art



## Varaani (4 mo ago)

Hey, I'm trying to pick up drawing in digital and also pen drawings at age of 45. I tried before about 10 years ago, but that ended because I was too ambitious to get good at it. Now I have decided that it takes time and I will never be great and I just want to have fun. I have books about human drawing, landscapes, lightning and colour and I have time until I die since it will just be another hobby for me. I have read that one good way to improve is to get in to communities for getting feedback, so I ended up here. I tried to do black and white scenery scetch with just blocking out values and tried to make something that I could start working and making an actual landscape. I didn't have anything special in mind just that it would be kind of rocky scene and I currently ended up like this.

Well, I'm not happy at the result at all. I think the perspective looks weird and there is nothing interesting in the scene yet for the viewer, but other than that do you people have some pointers what I could focus on and what are the things that I should be focusing in the initial scetch like this to make it something that I could start working for an actual picture? I am a bit ashemed to share this, but here we go .


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

thats good for an initial sketch.
To add more interest possibly put in some water, a lake or river and also some forest.
You have a fore ground and back ground but not much in the mid ground.
I like the overhanging rock in the foreground, abit more shadow on its side is needed i think


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Usually anything further in the background will fade more. Just remember to enjoy art and create whatever you imagine in your mind.


----------



## Varaani (4 mo ago)

Thanks for good suggestions. I felt that the mountains at the back started too suddenly and needed something to make it look better, so I guess that's the mid ground part that I could improve. Also true that now the rock formations have the same value than the mountains.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

never too old to have fun 

Well, I don't know how far your knowledge of digital art goes.

One thing i like about digital art is that there are a few things
that can make creating images so much easier.

Here are a few search terms you may try on Youtube

One is "Photo Bashing", "Photo Manipulation". In this technique,
you create images by combining different parts of the image from
other images. Here a Example Video.
Photo Manipulation - Landscape Video

Another help can be "Thumb Nails". These are small idea sketches
that can help you with image and shape composition.
Take a look at Youtube.

Then there is the possibility to use stamps. These are
in principle stencils.
Here is a video how you can use that for landscapes.
Custom Shapes / Stamps - youtube video


You don't need Photoshop for all these techniques.
Check out "Krita", a free open source alternative.

Inexpensive image editing program "Affinity Photo".
A relatively inexpensive painting program that simulates
natural painting media such as oil, watercolor is " Rebelle".

And here a funny Program ( you can Paint with it ) which simulates
an Artist Paint Studio Enviroment take a look at " Realistic Paint Studio "
is cheap but nice looking and funny ca 20.-
Realistic Paint Studio


Hope that helps a little further. Wish you a good time
in further exploring the possibilities of digital art.


----------



## Varaani (4 mo ago)

vectorian said:


> never too old to have fun
> 
> Well, I don't know how far your knowledge of digital art goes.
> ...


Thanks for the long post. Yes, my goal is exactly just to have fun. I'll try to keep away from photo bashing or using images as layer on which I draw on top of and rather use references if I use them in side of my drawing. I currently use Procreate on iPad Pro and on computer I have Corel Painter 2023 (yes, expensive for my experience ). Although especially since I'm not experience I have thought that there is no shame to draw also on top of existing image, but I try to also develop my eye to see things from reference that is in different window and also learning fundamentals. Have couple of Andrew Loomis books and other books as well.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Understand, also own an iPad and Procreate. Find Procreate a really
nice little gem and the iPad a great invention. Yes my post always get a little out 

Generally i create more with vector graphics but have an eye on digital painting in general.

Since I see myself less as a painter and more as a picture maker and do what i do pure out of curiosity, joy of discovery and fun. For that i use all the tools and techniques that are available to me to try my ideas.


----------



## Varaani (4 mo ago)

vectorian said:


> Understand, also own an iPad and Procreate. Find Procreate a really
> nice little gem and the iPad a great invention. Yes my post always get a little out
> 
> Generally i create more with vector graphics but have an eye on digital painting in general.
> ...


Unlike you I may have been a little too short worded. I didn't mean to sound that I think any of those techniques you mentioned is a bad thing. For me it's more of how I could develop my own drawing skills better at this point. I know that even professionals use techniques like photo bashing and have seen it done on digital painting videos and the end result was amazing and that the artist has skills I can only wish for. I know with those techniques artist can make finishing the painting faster, but I myself am trying to do without any assistance right know so that my skills of seeing things the right way would develop.

But lately I have been thinking that at this point I actually could find it actually helpful for my development to not try to do everything by myself all the time and would actually develop and have more fun for example just painting through a faded out picture on the other layer once in a while and also have fun with getting done something that actually looks like something . I'm not sure what would be the best path for me right now, so maybe I mix different approaches with best how I feel.

Also people using photo bashing on those videos draw mostly them by hand and would have had no issues to draw the pictures without them. It was just a tool in their toolbox and I might take those in to use too.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

No, I didn't think you thought that was bad. I think i understand very well
your wish to do it the way you described.

Even though I mainly try out my painting ideas on the computer these days,
I used to enjoy painting by hand as well. Which also has its benefits, which I also appreciate.

For me, it's often about playing around with ideas. A bit like a collage, photo montage.
I guess that's why i ended up with vector graphics. Where everything remains editable and movable.

So, have fun exploring digital painting further then and good progress.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 5, 2021)

Varaani said:


> Thanks for the long post. Yes, my goal is exactly just to have fun. I'll try to keep away from photo bashing or using images as layer on which I draw on top of and rather use references if I use them in side of my drawing. I currently use Procreate on iPad Pro and on computer I have Corel Painter 2023 (yes, expensive for my experience ). Although especially since I'm not experience I have thought that there is no shame to draw also on top of existing image, but I try to also develop my eye to see things from reference that is in different window and also learning fundamentals. Have couple of Andrew Loomis books and other books as well.


I just upgraded my Painter from 2021 to 2023....have been using Krita for the last few years but some things may be better in Painter ... some in Krita.... (I've used Painter for literally decades...all hobby/fine art related)


----------

